# Recommend Cambridge pet cremation service



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

When i lost one of my cats 18months ago the vets where we go use the Cambridge pet cremation service.
So i decided to have molly cremated with them.
I was really pleased with the service but never got round to filling in their feedback form, until a couple of weeks ago.
I stated that i wish i could have had the word Princess on her brass name plate (which is on her casket) and was told by the vet nurse that i couldn't.

A few days later i received a call from them, saying that they could have done that and that the vet nurse had told me wrong.
However they would send me a new brass plate to me with the wording i wanted free of charge.

2 days later i received the brass plate and it now put back on her casket.

I was over the moon. I thought they were very kind and it mean't a lot to me.
I wrote thanking them and told them that i would be recommending their good service to all my friends and family and also on here too!


----------

